# Tail Type Variable- VT x CT



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

I've placed Spunk, a cambodian CT in the tub with Hersheys Kisses, a dark red VT. 

This is one of so far five spawns that are towards my correlational and experimental study for psychological genetics in Bettas. I am also breeding for a multi red color scheme on the side (LOL, hidden agendas)

Spunk is overly aggressive, but Kisses is twice her size, even though he is more docile... so hopefully this pairing will be successful, since Spunk has so far been no mans land for any spawning scheme I have come up with for her.

Pictures will be forthcoming.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ooh can't wait to see the parents!


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

Spawning right now... Spunk is absolutely exploding with eggs, I have half of them in a cup, and the bubble nest is STILL overflowing.


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

The fry are doing incredibly well, there are over two hundred of them, and that is after a few water changes and dumping the young that didnt move out of the way fast enough.

There are several that look black... and others that are pure white. I am VERY interested in seeing what they look like three weeks from now. I will be culling again then... But most will be sold to Tideline Aquatics...


----------

